# Aura ok for cabinets?



## rocco92 (Aug 10, 2007)

I usually use Benjamin Moore Satin Impervo on cabinets but am really getting tired of using oil. I am painting garage cabinets( they are in the garage but very expensive cabinets) and am thinking about using Aura. I am concerned about the vapors from an oil base paint building up in the garage where the gas water heater is. Is the Aura scrubbable? These cabinets are brand new and unpainted. Any comments on using Aura on cabinets? Thanks.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Have you thought about Benjamin Moore Satin Impervo Waterbourne? Great for cabnets


----------



## jr.painting (Aug 30, 2008)

I won't see a problem using Aura paint on new cabinets. Then again I have never done this.

As for the fumes go, I would just crack the garage door, open a little, and have a fan blowing your fumes to the door.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

you certainly dont want any explosions. before you begin painting, i would call the fire department, and have the electric company disconnect the power at the meter. consider grounding yourself, thus preventing a spark from static electricity.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Even the Aura flat (Matte) is scrubbable
Technically, any finish Aura would be fine on cabs

The Aura satin, however, doesn't seem to hold it's own compared to the Waterborne Satin Impervo in the looks after completion dept.
Holds up great...just looks kinda...off
I've actually gone over Satin Aura with WB Satin Impervo for a few customers who were unhappy with the look if the A
On trim it seems fine....not sure why cabs it's just plain OK rather than great

The Semigloss, however, is another matter
That seems to apply and look better than the satin does

Not sure what's up with that


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

The new aura semi is awesome. I highly recommend it for cabinets. The wb impervo is nice but thin.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I used the satin Aura on some paneling and it looked great. For me, it leveled better than WB Impervo. In side by side tests, it is harder than WB Impervo also, so it should be better for cabinets.


----------

